# Mifcom zusammenstellung



## gvvchrysis (12. September 2012)

hey community,

nen kumpel von mir meinte ich soll mir diesen rechner so holen das sollte für die nächsten paar jahre für alles reichen. Wollte ma von euch wissen ob sich die komponenten an sich so vertragen und ob das so sinnvoll ist. sollte den preis von 900€ aber nicht übersteigen 

PC-System AMD FX-4100 - HD7850 - High Performance Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

danke für rückmeldung schon ma im voraus


----------



## Milch-Mann (12. September 2012)

Hi,

ich äußere mich nicht zu der kompletten Konfiguration, sondern lediglich zur Soundkarte. Welches Boxenset bzw. welche Kopfhörer betreibst Du? Schließt Du deine Boxen auch vll. über den optischen Ausgang an ? Je nach Ausstattung ist eine gesonderte Soundkarte nicht von nöten. Da könnte man die 55€ sparen und eine SSD einbauen, da hast Du dann deutlich mehr von


----------



## gvvchrysis (12. September 2012)

habe ein Logitech headset das G930


----------



## Milch-Mann (12. September 2012)

So wie ich das sehe hat das G930, da es ein USB-Headset ist, eine eigene Soundkarte. Daher würde jede andere sich im System befindende Soundkarte deaktiviert werden. Es würde sich also nicht lohnen die 55€ in eine Creative SK zu stecken. Wenn Du bis 900 hochgehen kannst, wäre eine Curcial m4 128GB SSD bestimmt drin.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

... die Crucial m4 kann ich nur empfehlen. Unbedingt die neueste Firmware installieren, denn die 009'er hatte einen gravierenden Bug.
Ansonsten ist sie SSD super schnell und relativ günstig.

Gibt es einen Grund warum du ein "Fertigsystem" möchtest und dir kein System selber zusammenbaust bzw. stellst?! Es gibt ja auch Händler, die für einen schmalen Taler deine Konfigurationen zusammenbauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die Crucial m4 kann ich nur empfehlen. Unbedingt die neueste Firmware installieren, denn die 009'er hatte einen gravierenden Bug.
> Ansonsten ist sie SSD super schnell und relativ günstig.
> 
> Gibt es einen Grund warum du ein "Fertigsystem" möchtest und dir kein System selber zusammenbaust bzw. stellst?! Es gibt ja auch Händler, die für einen schmalen Taler deine Konfigurationen zusammenbauen.


 "Schmaler Taler" heisst in Zahlen genau ?!

Nur so aus Neugier... Würde das mehr als nen Fuffi kosten, würde ich immer selbst schrauben und verkabeln.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Schmaler Taler" heisst in Zahlen genau ?!
> Nur so aus Neugier... Würde das mehr als nen Fuffi kosten, würde ich immer selbst schrauben und verkabeln.


20 EUR bei Hardwareversand.de ... allerdings kann ich nichts über die Qualität sagen, weil ich meine Rechner seitjeher selbst zusammengebaut habe.

Allerdings les ich manchmal die Zusammenstellungen von Herbboy & da hatte ich "den schmalen Taler" im Kopf. 
Hier ist der Link zur Position: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 20 EUR bei Hardwareversand.de ... allerdings kann ich nichts über die Qualität sagen, weil ich meine Rechner seitjeher selbst zusammengebaut habe.
> 
> Allerdings les ich manchmal die Zusammenstellungen von Herbboy & da hatte ich "den schmalen Taler" im Kopf.
> Hier ist der Link zur Position: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


Oha... 20 Euro sind ja wirklich nichts... Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wo ich zuletzt reingeschaut habe, kann Mindfactory, Alternate oder so gewesen sein, aber dort wurden etwa 90 Euro für den Zusammenbau verlangt. In dem Moment wollte ich dem Schuppen zu gern den Vogel zeigen... 

Aber das wäre für mich eh kein Punkt über den ich nachdenken würde. Hat man einmal vor Jahren einen Rechner zusammengeschraubt, ist es mit heutiger Technik auch nicht viel anders. Seit gut 10 Jahren kaufe ich schon kein komplettes oder extern zusammengestelltes System mehr.


----------



## chbdiablo (12. September 2012)

Ich habe auf den ersten Blick milf.com gelesen.


----------



## Milch-Mann (12. September 2012)

...und ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige gewesen...


----------



## gvvchrysis (12. September 2012)

sollte ich mir nen besseren kühler nehmen oder reicht der standart das mir das teil nit durchbrennt ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Also, der Kühle reicht natürlich völlig aus, das wäre ja ansonsten irre dämlich, wenn der Shop/Hersteller nen Kühler draufmacht, der dann für eine defekte CPU und somit einen Reklamationsfall sorgt... aber einer für 20-30€ wäre halt noch effizienter und leiser.

Insgesamt ist der PC aber nicht grad günstig. Guckst Du im Anhang, das ist ein gleichguter oder sogar besserer PC (stärkere CPU) mit win7 für 730-750€... zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand.de , die ja schon oben erwähnt wurden. Bzw. die Preise sind inzwischen teills anders, niederiger: statt der AMD 6950 käme da halt die 7850 rein, und 4GB mehr RAM wären halt ca 20€ mehr, die Festplatte müsste inzwischen etwas günstiger sein. Plus die Soundkarte bist Du bei 800€, aber eben mit ner besseren CPU als bei mifcom. Für 850€ wäre dann sogar eine AMD 7870 OC drin, die merkbar besser als eine 7850 ist, und wenn Du die Soundkarte wegässt wäre locker sogar eine AMD 7950 im Budget.

Und die Soundkarte nutzt Dir - wie gesagt - rein gar nichts, wenn Du ein USB-Headset benutzt.


----------



## gvvchrysis (14. September 2012)

noch ne frage was für nen unterschied besteht zwischen der amd radeon hd 7850 und der amd radeon hd 7870 also bitte nicht die technischen sachen sondern so für blöde halt


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Die 7870 ist halt je nach Spiel 10-20% schneller, also wenn mit der 7850 ein Spiel vlt. gerade so ein bisschen ruckelt, läuft es mit der 7870 sauber.


----------



## gvvchrysis (16. September 2012)

Also würde es sich lohnen 20€ mehr für die grafikkarrte auszugeben an diser stelle ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ja. Aber schau mal die Preise durch, vlt gibt es eine übertaktete 7850 schon für 160-170€


----------



## gvvchrysis (28. September 2012)

lohnt sich auch ne 64gb ssd ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2012)

Was heißt "lohnen" ? Windows startet schneller, und alles, was auf de SSD ist, öffnet sich quasi sofort, du kannst auch sofort ins Internet, sobald Du den Desktop siehst. Das ist also eine "komfortsache" - für 60€ find ICH es ne gute Sache.


----------

